# So many ducks!!



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

I went to erie Monday morning for some walleye, should have taken my shot gun. As soon as I got there I looked across the lake and there were birds everywhere. I hunt inland in corn fields, rivers, small lakes, ect and have only seen a few times where there were that many birds. I bet all day monday I saw 2 or 3 thousand birds, and I was fishing, not looking for ducks!
Just courious is it always like that? I dont know what kind they all were, I did see some mallards and black ducks, I saw 2 types of formations. One was a low flying, just over the water, in long lines, hundreds long. The other was just huge flights of what looked like mallard type birds. Do any outfitters offer duck hunting, or layout shooting? Does anybody on here hunt these areas? It was neat to see so many birds in one day. Where I hunt, only once in a while do you see more than 50 birds in a day.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Them were Mergansers you saw out there. Millions of them have rolled in.
They stay out on open water during fair weather and good conditions.
They come ashore to roost when the lake gets to rolling big waves.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

I saw a bunch of merganzers, but these were much smaller. I had a bunch of huge flocks of of smaller ducks, like mallards or blacks or somthing. Merganzers were everywhere, but they were almost twice the size of these ducks.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Could have been Rudies.
I would have to see them to tell what they are.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

They were smaller with a white patch under their wing.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

buffleheads buffies for short


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Post up where you were fishing and I'll post up some pics of the birds you were seeing...      

LOL

Probably a mix of buffs, bluebills, and mergies.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

don't give up our secret spots here on O.G.F. as this is NOT O.W. L.O.L. SBE023 HEEEE HEEEE


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

maybe the large ones were comorants??


----------

